# WOTLK Releasedate announced !



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61311

http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/09/15/wrath...date-announced/

http://wowhead.com



Hier gehts weiter ! Ist zu 99% kein Fake @ Tikume (; wowhead und wowinsider halte ich für sehr seriöse quellen.


----------



## fortuneNext (15. September 2008)

Tolle Karte.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. September 2008)

und nun?


----------



## crizzle (15. September 2008)

n111111111111


----------



## DaniL (15. September 2008)

mmo champion hat auch dazu was geschrieben!

Also scheint es wirklich am 13.11 in die läden zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

wann gibt es denn eine richtige offizielle Ankündigung? ^^

13.11. isn Donnerstag... lol, genau die Woche drauf hab ich Urlaub! Das nenn´ ich Schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

sehr seriös !


----------



## Altinus (15. September 2008)

auf http://thottbot.com/ gibts jetzt auch dazu werbung... man kann also denke ich davon ausgehen das es stimmt...

grüße


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Nochmal Leute,

solange auf dieser Seite nichts steht:
*http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml*

ist alles andere einfach nur HINGESCHRIEBEN !


----------



## Feneis (15. September 2008)

Seh ich auch so, ausserdem ist da keine Seite dabei die selber verkaufen.


----------



## Altinus (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nochmal Leute,
> 
> solange auf dieser Seite nichts steht:
> *http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml*
> ...



Hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollen wir wetten das diesmal das Datum stimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Altinus schrieb:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zur erklärung:

Man  nehme ein Forum, sagen wir das Buffed Forum.
Machen einen Thread auf mit dem namen: Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Addon raus ?

Man sieht sich die antworten an und siehe da, 
von den 5008568 antworten - passt bestimmt 1 !!!

WoW !!!!!!!


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

Gründe zum Closen:

1. Seriös, aber nicht offiziell
2. Nicht auf wow-europe.com
3. Es gibt mindestens 32948320948 andere Threads mit dem Inhalt "WotLK Release!!!!11elf"

Tikume wird sicherlich nicht froh sein schon wieder schließen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (15. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> wann gibt es denn eine richtige offizielle Ankündigung? ^^
> 
> 13.11. isn Donnerstag... lol, genau die Woche drauf hab ich Urlaub! Das nenn´ ich Schicksal
> 
> ...





lol welches jahr bist du denn bei mir  ist der 15.11 erscheinungsdatum von woltk im laden ein mittwoch


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

wenn dsa game angekündigt wird und ihr WoW anmacht wird das schon angekündigt dort wo immer die News stehn war doch mit BC auch soo !!!


----------



## Rized (15. September 2008)

der 13.11 ist bei mir ein donnerstag o.o


----------



## wolkentaenzer (15. September 2008)

Bei mir ist der 13.11. ein Freitag...





..



oder meinst Du 13.11.2008?


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> lol welches jahr bist du denn bei mir  ist der 15.11 erscheinungsdatum von woltk im laden ein mittwoch



Hop hop, geh und kauf die einen Kalender. Und bring gleich ein paar Satzzeichen mit!


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Leute, warum disskutiert ihr eigentlich über das Erscheinungsdatum,

wenn manche nicht mal fähig sind einen Kalender zu benutzen, oder zu bedinen ?

Ich reporte das jetzt mal !


----------



## Dunedin (15. September 2008)

Da muss man b1ubb zu 1000000% Recht geben.....

Solange sich Blizzard nicht dazu äußert, kann man jede Behauptung zum Release in den Wind blasen!

Aber seid unbesorgt Blizzard wird das Releasedatum früh genug bekannt geben, damit ihr eure Zelte vorm Saturn aufschlagen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorcy (15. September 2008)

hm, also ich glaub dran.... mmo-champion, irrt sich sehr sehr selten und wowhead ist ja bekanntlich ne offizielle Blizz Fanseite. Spekulation  ? Vielleicht ! Aber ich möchte glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> hm, also ich glaub dran.... mmo-champion, irrt sich sehr sehr selten und wowhead ist ja bekanntlich ne offizielle Blizz Fanseite. Spekulation  ? Vielleicht ! Aber ich möchte glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



buffed ist auch eine offizielle fanseite von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorcy (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> buffed ist auch eine offizielle fanseite von blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja vielleicht hab ich´s etwas großzügig interpretiert :
WotLK to be released on November 13 2008
That's it, the WotLK release date is now definitive and the game will be available in store on November 13 2008. The source is an advertisement on Wowhead, which also happens to be an official Blizzard fansite. It means : 

We're now 2 months away from Wrath of the Lich King
Patch 3.0.2 will probably be deployed on live servers very soon, probably in mid october

Mensch B1ubb sei doch ma optimistisch ^^


----------



## Altinus (15. September 2008)

Nun so ziemlich alle andern WoW Fanseiten berichten darüber. Und diskutieren darf man doch oder? Warum immer schließen.

Gruß


----------



## crizzle (15. September 2008)

leider muss ick blubb recht geben..


abwarten.   denke aber das es stimmt.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> Mensch B1ubb sei doch ma optimistisch ^^



ich bin optimistisch, aber es braucht nicht jeder nur weil jemand ein datum sieht
ein thread aufmachen.

Bis jetzt haben wir, ich glaube schon über 100 threads allein nur wo irgenswelche leute, ein Datum sehen usw.
Das ist doch wahnsinn, nur weil manche einfach nicht fähig sind die Suchfunktion zu benutzen.


----------



## blade1234 (15. September 2008)

ich denke blizz wirds anfang oktober auf der blizzcon bekannt geben anderes blizz event is glaub diesesjahr ja nich mehr was anderes stell ich mir irgendwie net vor^^


----------



## Olga (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Leute, warum disskutiert ihr eigentlich über das Erscheinungsdatum,
> ......
> Ich reporte das jetzt mal !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (15. September 2008)

B1UBB

/sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Heißt es eigentlich 

- DER Release
- DAS Release
- DIE Release

(Die Veröffentlichung, Das Erscheinen)  hmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - DER Release
> - DAS Release
> - DIE Release



Den Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Den Release
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DEN Releasedatum weiß ich nicht!

jo...kling gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. September 2008)

kann mich nicht erinnern, dass bei BC jemals ein aktuelles Datum auf der wow homepage stand.

ist aber ein schöner thread verhilft b1ubb zum 7000er (gz)


----------



## Maine- (15. September 2008)

b1ubb kommt ins world guinnesbuch der rekorde mit 7000beiträge^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxon (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zur erklärung:
> 
> Man  nehme ein Forum, sagen wir das Buffed Forum.
> Machen einen Thread auf mit dem namen: Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Addon raus ?
> ...




5 Mio Antworten? lol

Wenn es dieses Jahr noch rauskommen soll, wovon ich ausgehe, sind es bissel was über 100 mögliche (unterschiedliche) Antworten. Bei 5 Mio Antworten kannst Du wohl die Erscheinungsdaten sämtlicher in Zukunft erscheinenden Erweiterungen, Addons usw. "erfahren"... nicht nur von WoW!


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> kann mich nicht erinnern, dass bei BC jemals ein aktuelles Datum auf der wow homepage stand.
> ist aber ein schöner thread verhilft b1ubb zum 7000er (gz)



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....

Offizielle NEWS von der WOW-EUROPE.com/de Homepage



> The Burning Crusade Veröffentlichungsdatum!
> 09/11/2006
> 
> World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade wird am 16. Januar 2007 in Europa und Nordamerika im Handel erhältlich sein! Außerdem freuen wir uns bekannt geben zu können, dass World of Warcraft die Zahl von 7,5 Millionen Spielern weltweit erreicht hat. World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade wird zum empfohlenen Preis von 34,99 € im Handel erhältlich sein. Es wird zudem eine besondere Collector's Edition von The Burning Crusade zum Preis von 69,99 € geben, die nur in begrenzter Stückzahl verfügbar ist. Diese Ausgabe wird eine besondere Verpackung haben und neben der Erweiterung auf CD-ROM und DVD weitere Zugaben, wie dem Bildband „Art of the Burning Crusade", ein exklusives Haustier im Spiel, einer DVD „Hinter den Kulissen", zwei World of Warcraft Trading Card Game Starter Sets sowie drei exklusiven Karten, eine Karte der Scherbenwelt als Mousepad und die offizielle Soundtrack-CD enthalten.
> ...


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

würde es stimmen dan gäbe es shcon nen blue post im wotlk forum weil die dort ja auch schon rumwetten 

vllt komtms ja noch naja abwarten

ich hoffe es kommt nicht so früh 

warum? naja schaut euch die beta an


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Maine- schrieb:


> b1ubb kommt ins world guinnesbuch der rekorde mit 7000beiträge^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen man keien ahnung hat

b1ubb hat hier net die meisten beiträge


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Achja die News sind am 09.11 rausgekommen. Am 16.01 ist BC erschienen das sind 2 Monate und 7 Tage ( grob )
Sagen wir mal Blizzard kündigt es 2 Monate vorher an.

Das wäre dann der 15.11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestad (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nochmal Leute,
> 
> solange auf dieser Seite nichts steht:
> *http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml*
> ...



so wie er es sieht, wenn da nix steht wirds wohl nix offizielles sein.
und warum könnt ihr nicht einfach mal abwarten als jedesmal nen neuen thread zu erstellen langsams nervt es. klar freu ich mich auch auf das addon, aber wer geduldig ist wirds wohl am schnellsten spielen können, weil er sich nich auf ein datum festlegt wann es kommt, sondern einfach mal ganz in ruhe abwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !c3crush3r (15. September 2008)

Amazon.com sagt 3. November

http://www.amazon.com/World-Warcraft-Wrath...4360&sr=8-2


/discuss XD

mensch macht euch kein Kopf ihr bekommt noch früh genug bescheid.


mfg <.<


----------



## Maverik_27 (15. September 2008)

100% bestätigt

WotLK to be released on November 13 2008
That's it, the WotLK release date is now definitive and the game will be available in store on November 13 2008. The source is an advertisement on Wowhead, which also happens to be an official Blizzard fansite. It means : 

We're now 2 months away from Wrath of the Lich King
Patch 3.0.2 will probably be deployed on live servers very soon, probably in mid october. 

Quelle:mmo Champion


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Maverik_27 schrieb:


> 100% bestätigt
> Quelle:mmo Champion



ich wusste garnicht, das MMO-Champion ein Spielehersteller ist und auch noch 
von WoW.

Dachte mir eigentlich immer, das Blizzard der Spielehersteller ist.
So kann man sich irren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum? naja schaut euch die beta an



Du kannst da ernsthaft spielen?
Ich habe nen Beta Key und habe definitiv nicht die Möglichkeit da auch nur im geringsten etwas zu testen,weil es von den Laggs her einfach unspielbar ist.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

ich wusste nicht das mmo champion blizzard gehört??


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du kannst da ernsthaft spielen?
> Ich habe nen Beta Key und habe definitiv nicht die Möglichkeit da auch nur im geringsten etwas zu testen,weil es von den Laggs her einfach unspielbar ist.



ne kann ich net^^


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne kann ich net^^



natsumme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ist los, schon der 2te doppelpost heute !! =)

besuch mal deine Tante wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du kannst da ernsthaft spielen?
> Ich habe nen Beta Key und habe definitiv nicht die Möglichkeit da auch nur im geringsten etwas zu testen,weil es von den Laggs her einfach unspielbar ist.


Heute morgen um 1 Uhr gings ganz gut. Aber sonst ist die Beta unspielbar.


----------



## Kujon (15. September 2008)

Am 22.12.2012 ist ein weiterer Weltuntergang!

Steht hier, wers nicht glaubt! (nach unten scrollen)

http://www.unmoralische.de/weltuntergang.htm


----------



## wizady (15. September 2008)

selbst wenn blizzard das datum bekannt gibt, fest ists immer noch nicht, die hängen auch mal drei wochen drann weil sie noch nen Bug gefunden haben etc. 
Sicher können wir uns erst sein wenn wir die packung in den händen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Ich bin mir eigentlich auch 100% sicher, dass der 13.11. das offizielle Releasedatum ist. Es wird wohl noch im Laufe des Tages eine Meldung auf wow-europe.com oder im offiziellen Forum geben. Ich glaube kaum, dass wowhead und thottbot beide eine gefälschte Werbung online stellen.


----------



## DjunGen (15. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Tolle Karte.


Dämlicher Vollpfosten. Das ist die beste Info der letzten 2 Jahre für WoW Spieler!
Geh in deinen Besserwisserkindergarten zurück!


----------



## Körmit (15. September 2008)

Ich finde es echt bemerkenswert wie gut leute die news lesen! Wenn man die artikel der verschiedenen seiten liest. Kann man sehen das sich alle diese seiten auf den wowhead artikel beziehen das heißt es gibt ein quelle auf die sich alle beziehen. Mag sein das es ne offizielle fan seite ist aber solange auf der blizzard seite nichts steht ist nix sicher! Also versteh ich dieses ganze hyphen hier und auf den anderen seiten mal wieder nicht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du kannst da ernsthaft spielen?
> Ich habe nen Beta Key und habe definitiv nicht die Möglichkeit da auch nur im geringsten etwas zu testen,weil es von den Laggs her einfach unspielbar ist.




och heute morgen zwischen 6 und 8 gings sehr flüssig


@ DjunGen
hab dich mal reportet, weil du so ein höflicher Mensch bist


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eigentlich auch 100% sicher, dass der 13.11. das offizielle Releasedatum ist. Es wird wohl noch im Laufe des Tages eine Meldung auf wow-europe.com oder im offiziellen Forum geben. Ich glaube kaum, dass wowhead und thottbot beide eine gefälschte Werbung online stellen.



glaubst du alles was du in den zeitungen ließt ?


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> natsumme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab gehofft das da noch wer schreibt...


----------



## bkeleanor (15. September 2008)

hehe toll gut ausgegraben :-)

naja "keine Ahnung" ist jetzt bissel gemein.


----------



## talsimir (15. September 2008)

Es kann zwar gut möglich sein das es am 13.11.2008 raus kommt. Aber solange es keine bestätigung von Blizzardsseite gibt ist es nur daher geschrieben so wie es schon BLubb vor mir schrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also erhofft euch nicht zu viel!


----------



## Wargath (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nochmal Leute,
> 
> solange auf dieser Seite nichts steht:
> *http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml*
> ...



wowhead ist eine offizielle Fansite und eine der grössten Überhaupt. Wenn Die das mit einem Fullscreen Annoucement auf der Frontpage bringen kannst du davon ausgehen das es stimmt.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> glaubst du alles was du in den zeitungen ließt ?


Nein. Aber ich denke Thottbot und Wowhead würden ganz schönen Ärger bekommen, wenn das nichts offizielles wäre.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Wargath schrieb:


> wowhead ist eine offizielle Fansite und eine der grössten Überhaupt. Wenn Die das mit einem Fullscreen Annoucement auf der Frontpage bringen kannst du davon ausgehen das es stimmt.



es ist und bleibt keine offiziele Blizzard seite

vllt stimmt es vllt auch net

aber man kann nicht davon ausgehen das nur weil es eine grosse fanseite ist die immer recht haben


----------



## Rapdef723 (15. September 2008)

Ihr könnt ja nichtmal den Kalender  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Wargath schrieb:


> wowhead ist eine offizielle Fansite und eine der grössten Überhaupt. Wenn Die das mit einem Fullscreen Annoucement auf der Frontpage bringen kannst du davon ausgehen das es stimmt.



nochmal, buffed ist auch eine OFFIZIELLE FANPAGE.

das heißt, wenn irgendwer auf die buffed seite schreiben würde.

WotLK kommt nächstes jahr im april raus, glaubst du das ?


----------



## Rapdef723 (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nochmal, buffed ist auch eine OFFIZIELLE FANPAGE.
> 
> das heißt, wenn irgendwer auf die buffed seite schreiben würde.
> 
> WotLK kommt nächstes jahr im april raus, glaubst du das ?



Ja tut er.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

was man dazu noch sagen sollte um die Hoffnungen nicht überborden zu lassen,

BC wurde damals auch offiziell angekündigt, und kam TROTZDEM später aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Hey, ich hab am 12ten Geburtstag, wer schenkt mir ein Exemplar? *g*

Und... ob die dann am Montag vorher Bescheid sagen, dass es eine CE geben wird? *grübel*


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab am 12ten Geburtstag, wer schenkt mir ein Exemplar? *g*
> Und... ob die dann am Montag vorher Bescheid sagen, dass es eine CE geben wird? *grübel*



ich bring es dir sogar persönlich vorbei ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bring es dir sogar persönlich vorbei !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie ich das jetzt einfach erwartet hab *g* (:


----------



## NeoWalker (15. September 2008)

Toll überall steht waas anderes... z.B. auf Mediamarkt 
http://mediamarkt.de/ent/games/story.php?id=1065 da ist aufeinmal die rede vom
01. Oktober 2008. Solange Blizzard kein Releasedate rausgibt glaube ich an garkeins von dennen
die im I-Net kursieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie ich das jetzt einfach erwartet hab *g* (:



=) 
jetzt kennst du mich ja schon ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> Solange Blizzard kein Releasedate rausgibt glaube ich an garkeins von dennen
> die im I-Net kursieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Braaav (;


----------



## Lillium (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ich reporte das jetzt mal !



biste jetzt cool oder wie?  geh im sandkasten spielen du versager


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Lillium schrieb:


> biste jetzt cool oder wie?  geh im sandkasten spielen du versager


Sehr nett für einen 4ten Post in diesem Forum..
Wo bleibt eigentlich mein Lieblingsmod *umkuck*


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nochmal, buffed ist auch eine OFFIZIELLE FANPAGE.
> 
> das heißt, wenn irgendwer auf die buffed seite schreiben würde.
> 
> WotLK kommt nächstes jahr im april raus, glaubst du das ?


Das hat aber nicht irgendwer geschrieben, sondern Blizzard: "This is a legitimate advertisement from Blizzard." (Quelle)
Und da Wowhead eine offizielle Fanseite ist, denke ich, dass sie schon merken würden, wenn die Werbung nicht von Blizzard direkt kommt. Aber wahrscheinlich wurden thottbot und wowhead beide verarscht.

Ich habe die ganzen anderen Releasedaten auch nicht geglaubt, z.B. die von Amazon, aber dieses hier glaube ich schon.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. September 2008)

Lillium schrieb:


> biste jetzt cool oder wie?  geh im sandkasten spielen du versager



und du bist?


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab am 12ten Geburtstag, wer schenkt mir ein Exemplar? *g*
> 
> Und... ob die dann am Montag vorher Bescheid sagen, dass es eine CE geben wird? *grübel*



die ce hab ich schon bestellt^^

auf wen ich keine ahnung habe was da drin ist^^

wird aber zeit das die das veröffentlichen (offiziel)


blizzard hat mir gesagt das die oben genannten fan seiten kacke sind


ach ja hallo xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. September 2008)

Lillium schrieb:


> biste jetzt cool oder wie?  geh im sandkasten spielen du versager



und du bist?


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Das hat aber nicht irgendwer geschrieben, sondern Blizzard: "This is a legitimate advertisement from Blizzard." (Quelle)
> Und da Wowhead eine offizielle Fanseite ist, denke ich, dass sie schon merken würden, wenn die Werbung nicht von Blizzard direkt kommt. Aber wahrscheinlich wurden thottbot und wowhead beide verarscht.
> Ich habe die ganzen anderen Releasedaten auch nicht geglaubt, z.B. die von Amazon, aber dieses hier glaube ich schon.



rofl
darum steht auf in der überschrift



> Source for "official" release date.



warum glaubst du ist official unter " geschrieben ?
RICHTIG - da es *KEINEN OFFIZEILLEN TERMIN VON BLIZZARD GIBT !*


----------



## bkeleanor (15. September 2008)

er ist cool :-)

weil irgendwie hat er recht...der der den thread reportet/n hat/wollte, hat mit abstand am meisten posts drin.


----------



## Caelzara (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl
> darum steht auf in der überschrift
> 
> 
> ...




B1ubb hat schon Recht. Ich meine wann ist es schonmal vorgekommen, dass offi. Fan-Sites vor Blizzard etwas verkündet haben und es richtig war?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die ce hab ich schon bestellt^^
> 
> auf wen ich keine ahnung habe was da drin ist^^


Was die gibts schon?
Ui muss ich mal kucken gehn =)
Haben will! ^-^


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl
> darum steht auf in der überschrift
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL! (Falls das die Sprache ist, die du verstehst).
Das verlinkte ist ein Forum. Dort hat ein Benutzer gefragt, woher das Releasedatum stammt. Da er wohl genauso misstrauisch wie du ist, hat er (der Benutzer) das "official" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Er hätte es auch in bunten Farben schreiben können, das hätte an der Aussagekraft von "This is a legitimate advertisement from Blizzard." auch nichts geändert.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Caelzara schrieb:


> B1ubb hat schon Recht. Ich meine wann ist es schonmal vorgekommen, dass offi. Fan-Sites vor Blizzard etwas verkündet haben und es richtig war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm die fanseiten, haben dann meist nur die posts von blizzard übernommen
und auf ihre seite gepackt. das ist logisch das es stimmt.

bitte erkundige dich vorher, bevor du irgendwas postest.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was die gibts schon?
> Ui muss ich mal kucken gehn =)
> Haben will! ^-^



naja ich habe letze woche ne e-mail gekriegt von www.wog.ch die haben da geschrieben das ihnen mittgeteilt wurde das es eine geben wird und sie sie neu im sortiment haben und man sie schon vorbestellen kann jedoch stehen keine angaben dazu was da drin ist

ich hoffe auf ein t-shirt^^


ach ja ich hoffe bliz verschiebt es jetzt mti absicht auf ne woche später muahahahaha^^


----------



## Caelzara (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm die fanseiten, haben dann meist nur die posts von blizzard übernommen
> und auf ihre seite gepackt. das ist logisch das es stimmt.
> 
> bitte erkundige dich vorher, bevor du irgendwas postest.




Ich erkundige mich bei besagten Seiten immer und bin immer schneller informiert, weil ich eben nicht warte bis die offizielle HP es erst veröffentlicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja ich hoffe bliz verschiebt es jetzt mti absicht auf ne woche später muahahahaha^^



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wäre zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Caelzara schrieb:


> Ich erkundige mich bei besagten Seiten immer und bin immer schneller informiert, weil ich eben nicht warte bis die offizielle HP es erst veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm für was braucht es den die blizzard seite wen die fan seiten sowieso alles vorher sagen und es stimmt....

abgesehen vom account erstellen zeug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@b1ubb dann steht aufgrund zu vielen fanseiten die den 13.11.08 als release datum angegeben haben verschieben wir es um 1 woche *hust*


----------



## d2wap (15. September 2008)

In anbetracht der Dinge, dass Patch 3.0.1 im Backgroundownloader ist, denke ich mal, dass der genaue Releasetermin ungefähr angepeilt werden kann.
Sobald aber einer ein Datum nennt, plappern es alle nach...

abwarten....


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Hab gerade ne Email von Blizzard bekommen, das Diablo 3 vor WotLK rauskommen soll

Quelle: Mein Emailpostfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

wen der neue patch rauskommt (wann immer das auch sein soll) 

werden wir es offiziel wissen wann release ist


----------



## Caelzara (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Email von Blizzard bekommen, das Diablo 3 vor WotLK rauskommen soll
> 
> Quelle: Mein Emailpostfach
> 
> ...



Mach nen neuen Thread auf...


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Email von Blizzard bekommen, das Diablo 3 vor WotLK rauskommen soll
> 
> Quelle: Mein Emailpostfach
> 
> ...


Cool, ich auch. Aber ich konnte sie gerade noch rechtzeitig als Fake erkennen.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Cool, ich auch. Aber ich konnte sie gerade noch rechtzeitig als Fake erkennen.


Dafür wurde mir gerade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es Viagra jetzt auch im Vorteilspack gibt..


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür wurde mir gerade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es Viagra jetzt auch im Vorteilspack gibt..


Ok, der war nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür wurde mir gerade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es Viagra jetzt auch im Vorteilspack gibt..



WTF? aber diese Information hast du nicht von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt sag mal auf was für seiten du dich herumtreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür wurde mir gerade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es Viagra jetzt auch im Vorteilspack gibt..



cool...

gleich mal bestellen und teuerer verkaufen muahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ B1ubb frauen treiben sich öfters auf solche bösen seiten als wir männer


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ B1ubb frauen treiben sich öfters auf solche bösen seiten als wir männer


Quelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (15. September 2008)

Das ganze erinnert irgendwie an das hier <Falschmeldung?>

Jemand sagt es ist so... Und dann wird das ganze so entschieden, obwohl noch nichts offizielles bekannt ist.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



www.Xelyna-ist-auf-boesen-seiten.de


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dein postfach *hust*

und deine explorer sagt mir ja wo du so warst ^^


----------



## taribar (15. September 2008)

Solange ich nix von Blizz was höre glaube ich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Solange ich nix von Blizz was höre glaube ich nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schon! Und wenn das Datum wirklich bestätigt wird, werde ich auf euch alle mit dem Finger zeigen und sagen "Ich wusste es!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

und ich würd sagen wooooow ist der typ cool


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich würd sagen wooooow ist der typ cool


Das würde mir dann sehr schmeicheln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür wurde mir gerade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es Viagra jetzt auch im Vorteilspack gibt..



Nachdem ich regelmäßig so tolle Angebote in Richtung "The Best Penis Extension Device"" bekomme, habe ich DAS nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nachdem ich regelmäßig so tolle Angebote in Richtung "The Best Penis Extension Device"" bekomme, habe ich DAS nicht mehr nötig.




also eigendlich hat viagra mit P... vergösserungs zeug gar nichts zu tun

viagra macht ja net dauerthaft dienen p... gross


oder?^^


----------



## RadioEriwan (15. September 2008)

So, und nun schalten wir bitte alle wieder unser Gehirn ein, auch wenn es bei einigen hier schwierig wird die eingerosteten Zahnräder wieder in gang zu bekommen...

Es steht auf zwei verschiedenen Blättern ob Shops wie Amaramsch.com oder Media Dreck irgendwelche Releasedaten aus der Glaskugel oder dem Putzeimer der Klofrau schütteln, oder ob auf den Startseiten zweier kommerzieller Websites offiziell Werbung von Blizzard geschaltet wird. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich beide Webmaster hatten den selben feuchten Traum und das Artwork passend dazu in der Schachtel vom Kaffefilter gefunden?

Sicher, es ist keine offizielle Ankündigung von Blizzard. Aber es ist glaubwürdiger als die Angabe eines Onlineshops, wo der Mitarbeiter irgendwas in die Warenwirtschaft reinprügeln musste damit das Produkt eingepflegt werden kann...

Und nun, happy flaming!


----------



## Blumentau (15. September 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> lol welches jahr bist du denn bei mir  ist der 15.11 erscheinungsdatum von woltk im laden ein mittwoch





wenn ihr in untern rechts aufm desktop doppelklick auf die uhr macht, kommt ihr zu nem kalender. dort dan auf November stellen und siehe da: 15.11.08 = samstag.


Ups verlesen. der 13.11. ist ein Donnerstag xD

zu wenig schlaf und andauernde lärmbelästigung macht BT zu einem Dummen Jungen xP


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also eigendlich hat viagra mit P... vergösserungs zeug gar nichts zu tun
> 
> viagra macht ja net dauerthaft dienen p... gross
> 
> ...



Glaubst du! Bei dem super Angebot, dass heute morgen im Postfach war, ist die Standfestigkeit nämlich schon mit im Paket inbegriffen. Nie wieder Pillen für nur 60 Dollar. Riesen Sache. ^^

Zum Thema: Ich werde mich mit der Vorfreude solange zurückhalten, bis eine ofizielle Bestätigung des Datums raus ist. Abgesehen davon steht selbst dann noch nichts fest, da sich ein Release gerne mal um einige Woche oder sogar Monate verschieben kann. Und wenn ich mir die Beta bisher so angucke, ist das relativ wahrscheinlich.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Glaubst du! Bei dem super Angebot, dass heute morgen im Postfach war, ist die Standfestigkeit nämlich schon mit im Paket inbegriffen. Nie wieder Pillen für nur 60 Dollar. Riesen Sache. ^^



Riesen Sache, bekommt da ne ganz andere deutung bei dem Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

jetzt hört mal auf frauen anwesend hier ^^

naja wie sagt man so schön

abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Sammies (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Gründe zum Closen:
> 
> 1. Seriös, aber nicht offiziell
> 2. Nicht auf wow-europe.com
> ...


Drehen wir doch mal die Sache um......wieviel Threads werden noch bis zum Releas erscheinen xDDDD


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2008)

Also ich würd dann bitte das Datum 13.11 "einloggen"! Das wäre perfekt da ich grad noch nen Char hochlevel!

Könnte jemand Blizzard kurz anrufen und ihnen sagen das dieses Datum genehmigt ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

13er unglückszahl

das heist ganzer tag alle server down um 0.00 gehen die dan wieder^^

we are not prepared for this

prepared <--- schreitb man doch so oder?^^ "hust"


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

bisher hat ja nicht einmal buffed.de etwas dazu geschrieben ^^

Schon auffällig das ganze, jedoch nicht offiziell. Es wird sicher ein Statement seitens Blizzard im laufe des Tages folgen...

Wie kommen eigentlicht alle auf den 15.11.?


----------



## Sammies (15. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> bisher hat ja nicht einmal buffed.de etwas dazu geschrieben ^^
> 
> Schon auffällig das ganze, jedoch nicht offiziell. Es wird sicher ein Statement seitens Blizzard im laufe des Tages folgen...
> 
> Wie kommen eigentlicht alle auf den 15.11.?


Wie kommen die bei WAR auf den 18.09.2008 ?? 
Nur mal so......


----------



## munseee (15. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> wann gibt es denn eine richtige offizielle Ankündigung? ^^
> 
> 13.11. isn Donnerstag... lol, genau die Woche drauf hab ich Urlaub! Das nenn´ ich Schicksal
> 
> ...




ahaha wie geil ich auch und 3 wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> prepared <--- schreitb man doch so oder?^^ "hust"


http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...+&relink=on


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...+&relink=on



sicher nen keylogger^^ 

nene^^

danke für die mühe ich weis hätt ich auch machen können war aber zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kennst mich ja^^


----------



## fripon (15. September 2008)

Blizzard hat noch nie einen Termin genannt und wird jetzt auch nicht damit anfangen....

Erst wenn Blizzard denkt das Addon ist fertig wird ein Release genannt und das ist bestimmt nicht jetzt schon soweit....


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher nen keylogger^^


Dürlisch!
Hab dir grad dein Rest-IQ weggehackt, nicht gemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dürlisch!
> Hab dir grad dein Rest-IQ weggehackt, nicht gemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


xely böse sein

du nicht nehmen IQ

wieder will haben


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Blizzard hat noch nie einen Termin genannt und wird jetzt auch nicht damit anfangen....
> 
> Erst wenn Blizzard denkt das Addon ist fertig wird ein Release genannt und das ist bestimmt nicht jetzt schon soweit....


Das stimmt so nicht. Bei BC hat Blizzard das Releasedatum am 9.11.06 bekanntgegeben, also auch ziemlich genau 2 Monate vorm Releasetermin. (Quelle).


----------



## ?!?! (15. September 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade welches Thema interessanter ist, WotLK Releasedatum oder Viagra...


----------



## Leeeroy (15. September 2008)

According to wowhead the Wrath of the Lich King expansion date is 11/13/08! They might have released early because their website runs on EST, and the official World of Warcraft site runs on PST. 

Quelle:
http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Main_Page


Das klingt nach einer annehmbaren erklaerung.
Also wenns wirklich wahr ist wird www.worldofwarcraft.com das Release Datum in den naechsten Stunden bekannt geben.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade welches Thema interessanter ist, WotLK Releasedatum oder Viagra...


Tja mein lieber ?!?! jetzt musst du dich entscheiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Leeeroy schrieb:


> According to wowhead the Wrath of the Lich King expansion date is 11/13/08! They might have released early because their website runs on EST, and the official World of Warcraft site runs on PST.
> 
> Quelle:
> http://wotlkwiki.info/index.php/Main_Page
> ...


EST unterscheidet sich von PST um 3 Stunden. Also so langsam müsste es mal eine Bestätigung geben.


----------



## Sammies (15. September 2008)

Es werden bis release mit Sicherheit noch ca 1000 Threads geöffnet mit dem "one and only release Datum" what ever.......
Fakt ist:  It´s done, when it´s done
Und nun /vote 4 closed

@?!?! ich würde mal sagen Viagra xDDDD


----------



## ?!?! (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Tja mein lieber ?!?! jetzt musst du dich entscheiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also eigentlich interessiert mich keines wirklich. Aber grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, wenns soweit ist dass man eins von beidem braucht, ist es sowieso vorbei..


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

ich frage mich nur, wieviel leute wohl einen neuen thread erstellen
wenn auf der offiziellen seite das datum steht.

ich glaub dann close ich die buffed seite für 1 - 2 std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leeeroy (15. September 2008)

Hmm ich denke sie geben es auf der Blizzcon bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja eunfach abwarten, sinnlos jetzt darueber zu diskutieren

/vote 4 close


----------



## phexus (15. September 2008)

la la la Laa la la la la la laa Laa Laa LAAA Laa laa laa la (Rosemarie, Hubert Kah)


----------



## Sammies (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur, wieviel leute wohl einen neuen thread erstellen
> wenn auf der offiziellen seite das datum steht.
> 
> ich glaub dann close ich die buffed seite für 1 - 2 std
> ...


Sollen wir mal Wetten ?? Ich sage es werden mit Sicherheit 6 Leute sein @b1ubb


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Sammies schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal Wetten ?? Ich sage es werden mit Sicherheit 6 Leute sein @b1ubb


Wer bietet mehr!
Wetten werden jetzt angenommen! *g*


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

also bis jetzt liegt der Rekord auf geschlossene Thread auf der SEITE 1 
bei 8 Threads.

Ich schätze diesen Rekord werden wir wohl brechen. ;(


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

rekorde sind doch da um sie zu brechen oder nicht?


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> rekorde sind doch da um sie zu brechen oder nicht?



nicht alle ;(


----------



## hanspeter90 (15. September 2008)

[topic="0"]CLick me![/topic]


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

hanspeter90 schrieb:


> geizi_hexer@gmx.de[post="0"]klickst du hier[/post]



nö


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

Ich werde einfach vor der Veröffentlichung einen Thread eröffnen. Dann bin ich garantiert der Erste!


o_Ô'


----------



## justblue (15. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade welches Thema interessanter ist, WotLK Releasedatum oder Viagra...



Das WotLK Releasedatum scheint bei vielen eine viel stärkere Wirkung zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## Vercon (15. September 2008)

Beachtet bitte den BluePost ^^

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=1&pageNo=1


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

kann den Bluepost bitte jemand quoten? Kann vom Arbeitsplatz aus nicht auf die Offizielle Seite zugreifen ><


----------



## Vercon (15. September 2008)

> Until you see an official post, Zebracakes, any dates released by third party sites are pure speculation.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> kann den Bluepost bitte jemand quoten? Kann vom Arbeitsplatz aus nicht auf die Offizielle Seite zugreifen ><


Da schreibt einfach einer das es noch kein offizielles Datum gibt und das alles nur Spekulationen sind.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

spammende blue poster?^^


----------



## -Kawa- (15. September 2008)

> Until you see an official post, Zebracakes, any dates released by third party sites are pure speculation.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da schreibt einfach einer das es noch kein offizielles Datum gibt und das alles nur Spekulationen sind.






Natsumee schrieb:


> spammende blue poster?^^






-Kawa- schrieb:


> Bitte




lol!



und danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepheisto (15. September 2008)

Geil und das an meinem Geburstag =) =) =) =)


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da schreibt einfach einer das es noch kein offizielles Datum gibt und das alles nur Spekulationen sind.



nein wirklich ?

nur spekulationen ?
das hätt ich mir nicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

@ Hephisto
ehm es ist ja nicht 100% sicher das es da raus kommt ich glaube immernoch NEIN


man B1ubb musstest vor mir posten jetzt musste ich editieren -.-^^


----------



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

Leute zählt doch mal 1 und 1 zusammen. Wenn MMO-champion.com das schreibt , kann man zu 99,9% davon ausgehen dass es stimmt. Die kriegen ihre Infos direkt von Blizzard.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/

Da habt ihrs.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Leute zählt doch mal 1 und 1 zusammen. Wenn MMO-champion.com das schreibt , kann man zu 99,9% davon ausgehen dass es stimmt. Die kriegen ihre Infos direkt von Blizzard.
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> 
> Da habt ihrs.




lese dir mal die letzte seite durch danke (also seite 8)


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

Woher die Leute immer ihre genaue Prozentsätze inklusive kommastellen haben. Müssen ja Mathegenies sein wenn man behaupten dass unter 10 Leute 99,9% nicht erkennen dass der 2 höchste Wert von 10 Stück nur 90% ist. :S


----------



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lese dir mal die letzte seite durch danke (also seite 8)



Blizzard weiß selber nicht mal was sie tun. Ich sage nur WOTLK FAQs. Wowszene hats nachts von der WOTLK Page gecopypasted , wurde natürlich von Blizzard erstmal dementiert. 2 Tage später waren exakt die selben FAQs auf der offiziellen Seite.


----------



## abszu (15. September 2008)

Mir egal, wann es genau kommt - Hauptsache, es kommt vor Weihnachten, dann kann ich über die Feiertage im Urlaub gepflegt leveln.... ich freu mich drauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (15. September 2008)

naja
auch wenn es noch nicht Offiziell ist, aber es ist Realistisch wenn man bedenkt dass:
1. die Beta zu BC so ±3,5 Monate gedauert hat und man jetzt sogar einen Monat mehr hat
2. die Gebiete alle schon drin sind in der Beta und nicht mehr also viel fehlt
3. die November-Termin von BC noch vor dem Start der Beta bekannt geben wurde und es auch absehbar war das es freilich nix wird mit dem Termin

Natürlich kann man das jetzt nicht 1:1 Übernehmen
aber zumindest kann man es Plausible nennen


----------



## Ohmnia (15. September 2008)

Da wowhead.com immer schon von Blizzard Supportet wurde und Blizz Ankündigungen immer erst gegen Abends unserer Zeit auf die Page packt, denke ich es ist zu 100% das Releasedatum das Blizzard im Laufe des US Tages verkünden wird. Die Werbung wurde mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit von Blizz zur Freigabe am 15.09.08 freigegeben und wowhead.com war schneller als es Blizzard ist.


----------



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Da wowhead.com immer schon von Blizzard Supportet wurde und Blizz Ankündigungen immer erst gegen Abends unserer Zeit auf die Page packt, denke ich es ist zu 100% das Releasedatum das Blizzard im Laufe des US Tages verkünden wird. Die Werbung wurde mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit von Blizz zur Freigabe am 15.09.08 freigegeben und wowhead.com war schneller als es Blizzard ist.



Genau das ist es.


----------



## Oely (15. September 2008)

Also ich bin Gamemaster .... von einem Erscheinungsdatum ist uns noch nichts gesacht worden ...

Aber ich wette .. Blizz wartet bis WAR Spielkontingent abgelaufen ist ... dann kommt Lich King ... *spekulation* :-)


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

du schreibst aber schon schlecht für nen GM und dann noch dein erster post für so was auszugeben naja


----------



## Oely (15. September 2008)

ne ist klar ne ...

am besten schreib ich noch meinen richtigen Namen und Server auf dem ich tätig bin ...ROFL


----------



## Vercon (15. September 2008)

Oely schrieb:


> Also ich bin Gamemaster .... von einem Erscheinungsdatum ist uns noch nichts gesacht worden ...
> 
> Aber ich wette .. Blizz wartet bis WAR Spielkontingent abgelaufen ist ... dann kommt Lich King ... *spekulation* :-)



0/10



> ne ist klar ne ...
> 
> am besten schreib ich noch meinen richtigen Namen und Server auf dem ich tätig bin ...ROFL



Und schon wieder fail!

Als GM müsstest du wissen, das ihr Realmübergreifend arbeitet xD ^^

GZ und so ^^


----------



## alex93 (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sehr seriös !


typischer beitrag... immer kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oely schrieb:


> Also ich bin Gamemaster .... von einem Erscheinungsdatum ist uns noch nichts gesacht worden ...
> 
> Aber ich wette .. Blizz wartet bis WAR Spielkontingent abgelaufen ist ... dann kommt Lich King ... *spekulation* :-)



klasse ein elf jähriges kind das behauptet gm zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie arm ist das.
ich denke schon das Blizz gms auf buffed angemeldet sind und so, aber
welcher spack schreibt "also ich bin gm und uns wurde noch nichts erzählt."


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2008)

Was ist denn hier los? Das entwickelt sich ja zu einem Verhütungsthread! Der Thread wird solange am Leben erhalten bis das Addonerscheinungsdatum feststeht um neue  Threads zu verhindern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wie jeder andere Spekulationsthread... es wird spekuliert und spekuliert!^^


----------



## Oely (15. September 2008)

anstatt euch um meine Rechtsschreibung zu bemühen ... "N" kauf

Es geht nur darum das ich euch mitteilen wollte .... das 13.11 ein Wunschdatum ist.

nehmt´s an oder lasst es bleiben.

schönen Tach noch


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

Soll ich Aiman Abdalah und das Galileo Mysterie Team anrufen?


----------



## alex93 (15. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Soll ich Aiman Abdalah und das Galileo Mysterie Team anrufen?



/sign *höhö*


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Soll ich Aiman Abdalah und das Galileo Mysterie Team anrufen?



Mittlerweile eher ein Fall für die Myth Busters...


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Soll ich Aiman Abdalah und das Galileo Mysterie Team anrufen?


So langsam wird der Witz langweilig... ähnlich wie Wayne und der Sack Reis.


----------



## alex93 (15. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Mittlerweile eher ein Fall für die Myth Busters...


Aiman FTW, das solltest du wissen :O


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. September 2008)

13.11 von mir aus gern donnerstag is mein freier Tag xD

und wenn das so ist nehm ich mir für das We urlaub ^^

aber was bleibt übrig ausser zu warten?

-Gallileo mistery
-Akte x
-XY Ungeklärt

also HF GL und fall nich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oely (15. September 2008)

Alex Alex ... auf dich hab ich grad gewartet ...

wenn so Typen wie Du nichts besseres zum tun haben, als Forum zu lesen und sich auszukotzen ... WIE ARM IST DAS ??

aber ist schon okay ... ich bin 11 und Du der grösste ^^


----------



## essey (15. September 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> Aiman FTW, das solltest du wissen :O



Galileo Mysterie bietet am Ende immer die sog. "Mainstream-Lösung" an. Fakten werden ignoriert und man ist hinterher kein Stück schlauer. Bei den Myth Busters knallts wenigstens mal richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (15. September 2008)

Oely schrieb:


> Also ich bin Gamemaster ....


Hi, my name ist Jeff Kaplan and I´m proud to say, that we will release the next addon "Wrath of the Lich King" after its BETA phase! True!


----------



## matth3s (15. September 2008)

Also mir isses scheißegal welche Fanseite, egal ob offiziel oder inoffiziel nen releasedatum schreibt.
Selbst wenn 1000 Fanseiten alle das gleiche Releasedatum schreiben, dann glaub ich es erst wenn es auf der blizzhomepage steht.
Und nciht mal dann ist sicher ob es wirklich dann kommt^^


----------



## Mofeist (15. September 2008)

in before close?


----------



## Sylor (15. September 2008)

hoffentlich stimmt des auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (15. September 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Da wowhead.com immer schon von Blizzard Supportet wurde und Blizz Ankündigungen immer erst gegen Abends unserer Zeit auf die Page packt, denke ich es ist zu 100% das Releasedatum das Blizzard im Laufe des US Tages verkünden wird. Die Werbung wurde mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit von Blizz zur Freigabe am 15.09.08 freigegeben und wowhead.com war schneller als es Blizzard ist.



Klingt so weit logisch. Auch dass es sich um eine offizielle Blizzard-Werbung bekräftigt die Richtigkeit des Release-Datums.

Aber...


Auf der Blizzcon/WWI wurde von offizieller Seite in einem Interview ein Dienstag als Wochentag genannt.
Das ist insofern logisch, als dass Dienstags die amerikanischen Server für Wartungsarbeiten abgeschaltet werden.

Warum sollte also Blizzard WoTLK plötzlich außerhalb des üblichen Wartungsfensters veröffentlichen?

Erklärungsversuche:

1.
"Will be in stores ...." kann wörtlich genommen werden. Verkaufsstart ist der 13.11.2008. Spielbar wird die Erweiterung dann jedoch erst ab dem darauf folgenden Dienstag/Mittwoch sein. Damit will man mglw. die chaotischen Zustände vermeiden, die es einigenorts zum BC-Release gab.

2.
Die Erweiterung ist hardwareseitig so umfangreich, dass die Server 2-3 Tage abgeschaltet werden müssen, die Server also vor Donnerstag sowieso nicht online gehen.

3.
Wowhead.com ist einer Fehlinformation aufgesessen und veröffentlichte eine nicht offiziell freigegebene Werbeanzeige.


----------



## Drumexister (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> www.Xelyna-ist-auf-boesen-seiten.de


die seite geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> die seite geht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ooooooh *g*

-> http://www.xelyna.com/
Grad gefunden *lach*


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ooooooh *g*
> 
> -> http://www.xelyna.com/
> Grad gefunden *lach*




der heiligschein passt aber net zu dir


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der heiligschein passt aber net zu dir



ich wollt gerade sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

naja ich freu mich drauf ;p
so ca ab da hab ich 2monate sturmfrei *hach das leben is schön*


----------



## Headhunter666 (15. September 2008)

Naja amazon UK hat als release den 4 November 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-Warcraft-Wra...9896&sr=8-1


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Wie sie heut alle wieder lieb zu mir sind *fg* (:


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie sie heut alle wieder lieb zu mir sind *fg* (:




immer doch^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür wurde mir gerade per Mail mitgeteilt, dass es Viagra jetzt auch im Vorteilspack gibt..



ich frag mich für was du das brauchst ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich frag mich für was du das brauchst ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja...also..es tut mir ja leid, dass du es jetzt auf diesem Wege erfahren musst..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie sie heut alle wieder lieb zu mir sind *fg* (:




<3 !


----------



## Tidra-on (15. September 2008)

Zitat: "In einer Stellungnahme im offiziellen Forum erklärt der Blizzard Mitarbeiter "Vrakthris" hingegen, dass es sich bei allen nicht offiziell bestätigten Erscheinungsterminen um "pure Spekulationen" handelt."

Damit dürfte wohl alles gesagt sein. 

Oder Blizz machts wie die namhafte Konkurrenz, streicht ein paar Städte und Contents raus, dann kanns auch schon nächtste Woche soweit sein *gg*


----------



## Flipbo (15. September 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> lol welches jahr bist du denn bei mir  ist der 15.11 erscheinungsdatum von woltk im laden ein mittwoch



lol ? bei mir im Kalendar 2008 steht ganz klar dass der 13te (zumal das auch mein geburtstag is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ein donnerstag ist


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hi, my name ist Jeff Kaplan and I´m proud to say, that we will release the next addon "Wrath of the Lich King" after its BETA phase! True!




ohhhhhhmiiiiiiigoooooood Its Jeeeeeeefffff this is soooooo aaaaawesome!!!111

aaaaaahhhh *kreisch*


(Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Wargath (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nochmal, buffed ist auch eine OFFIZIELLE FANPAGE.
> 
> das heißt, wenn irgendwer auf die buffed seite schreiben würde.
> 
> WotLK kommt nächstes jahr im april raus, glaubst du das ?



Ja, erstmal schon denn mit so einem Annoucement riskiert man seine Glaubwürdigkeit. Es sollte also besser stimmen.


----------



## Jeffy (15. September 2008)

ich finds einfach nur derbe scheisse dass es so früh kommt, die beta server kacken dauerhaft ab und man kriegt kein gescheites spiel zu stande und nu haut blizzard n höstwarscheinlich verbuggtes unfertiges spiel raus... sehr geil...

so far


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. September 2008)

wen es stimmt is es ein zeichen gottes (13.11 Mein B-Day)^^ Also Hoffen Wirs mall


----------



## Valnar93 (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nochmal Leute,
> 
> solange auf dieser Seite nichts steht:
> *http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml*
> ...



http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/ -.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/ -.-


auf http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/index.xml steht aber nix o_O


----------



## Raidri28 (15. September 2008)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/preorder/index.htm

Das ist offiziel oder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

die spinnen doch 13 ist doch viel zu früh maaaaaaaaaan

http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/de/preorder.html

hier auch offiziel


----------



## Lonzi78 (15. September 2008)

Also, es scheint offiziell zu sein das das addon am 13.11.2008 kommt....

geht mal auf www.blizzard.de und dann auf lich king dort unter vorbestellen....

ok hier der link http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/de/preorder.html


----------



## X-orzist (15. September 2008)

oder hier:

http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/de/preorder.html

zitat:

Vorbestellungen für die aktuelle Erweiterung von World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King, die ab 13. November 2008 im Handel erhältlich sein wird, sind ab sofort möglich. Eine Liste der Händler*, bei denen ihr vorbestellen könnt, erhaltet ihr, indem ihr untenstehend euer Land auswählt.


----------



## PimpGun (15. September 2008)

release datum is doch egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr werdet schon merken wann es draußen is, chillt


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

nee, 13. is bissl spät da hab ich keine ferien mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Da bin ich auch grad gelandet (:
Hm.. doof.. dann hab ichs doch nicht an meinem Geb.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

kein pingu bei der ce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür der da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kein pingu bei der ce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich find den toll (:
Aber bei Amazon.de hab ich die CE noch nicht gefunden :x


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich find den toll (:
> Aber bei Amazon.de hab ich die CE noch nicht gefunden :x




http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/splash-wrathdate.htm

JAhA Offizieler gehts nich


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich find den toll (:
> Aber bei Amazon.de hab ich die CE noch nicht gefunden :x



mhm doof bestells dir bei wog.ch^^

ach ja heir die ce daten

http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/features/collector/index.xml


----------



## Khartan (15. September 2008)

Solange Blizzard sich nicht von selbst zum Release äußert, glaube ich keinem der von Usern gemachten Vermutungen!


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

So, jetzt ist es offiziell von Blizzard bestätigt. Es ist der 13 November 2008.

Also /close


----------



## !c3crush3r (15. September 2008)

öhm Blizzard hat sich dazu geäußert Khartan oO


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/splash-wrathdate.htm
> 
> JAhA Offizieler gehts nich


Steht da Collectors Edition?.............


----------



## Olynth (15. September 2008)

Ist doch eh egal oder?
Selbst wenn Wotlk rauskommt, geht das normale Leben weiter....


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

xely ich würde mal die ce irgendwo anders bestellen^^

weil auf amazon sit die wirklich nicht


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Muhahaha unsere Freunde von der britischen Gefängnisinsel müssen einen Tag länger warten   nanananana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> xely ich würde mal die ce irgendwo anders bestellen^^
> 
> weil auf amazon sit die wirklich nicht


wo kann man die denn vorbestellen noch? fettes need ce :>


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Naa, hab ichs gesagt oder hab ichs gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaja, ich bin schon ein Toller. Vielleicht bleibt b1ubb das rofln ja jetzt im Halse stecken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Jetzt wos offiziell ist werd ich mal versuchen die Threads zu zählen, die jetzt daraufhin aufgemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und von Tikume wieder geschlossen)


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

für schweizer 

www.wog.ch

für nicht schweizer keine ahnung versucht es da auch die werden am 11.11.08 abgeschickt


----------



## Jeffy (15. September 2008)

man siehe unter anderem jetzt auf der buffed page =)

so far


----------



## Jeffy (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> nee, 13. is bissl spät da hab ich keine ferien mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast mein krasses mitleid, es gibt leute die MUESSEN ARBEITEN GEHEN xD

so far ^^


----------



## Impostor (15. September 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> hast mein krasses mitleid, es gibt leute die MUESSEN ARBEITEN GEHEN xD
> 
> so far ^^



die haben aber den Vorteil sich die Ferien selbst zu bestimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukkysky (15. September 2008)

http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/de/preorder.html

so jetzt isses wirklich offiziell


----------



## Serroo (15. September 2008)

Ich glaube es kommt später in Europa!!!


----------



## Littleheroe (15. September 2008)

...und am tag darauf hab ich burzeltag!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Serroo schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt später in Europa!!!



ne es kommt später in Australien (am 14ten)


----------



## Caelzara (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm die fanseiten, haben dann meist nur die posts von blizzard übernommen
> und auf ihre seite gepackt. das ist logisch das es stimmt.
> 
> bitte erkundige dich vorher, bevor du irgendwas postest.




Wie war das nochmal b1ubb? 

Ich ernenne dich offiz. zum HELD VOM ERDBEERFELD....aber warte noch bis es auch offiz. auf www.heldvomerdbeerfeld.de steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> hast mein krasses mitleid, es gibt leute die MUESSEN ARBEITEN GEHEN xD
> 
> so far ^^


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja sieht aber bei der beta eher weniger aus XD


----------



## Hepheisto (15. September 2008)

Ich bin dafür dass alle Geburtstagskinder am 13. November ne CE geschenkt bekommen von Blizz!


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür dass alle Geburtstagskinder am 13. November ne CE geschenkt bekommen von Blizz!


Die am 12ten bitte auch.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Caelzara schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal b1ubb?
> 
> Ich ernenne dich offiz. zum HELD VOM ERDBEERFELD....aber warte noch bis es auch offiz. auf www.heldvomerdbeerfeld.de steht
> 
> ...



wenn du jetzt noch schnell auf die uhrzeit schaust und dann dein hirn einschaltest
dann bekommst du ein IQ punkt mehr !


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Caelzara schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal b1ubb?
> 
> Ich ernenne dich offiz. zum HELD VOM ERDBEERFELD....aber warte noch bis es auch offiz. auf www.heldvomerdbeerfeld.de steht
> 
> ...


Darf ich noch ein "arroganter" vor das "Held vorm Erdbeerfeld" setzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoW-Zocker (15. September 2008)

was solln das..an nem Donnerstag is ja kacke..


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

-.-

Von mir aus hätten die auch ruhig 2 Monate warten können :S.


----------



## SixNight (15. September 2008)

nice hoffe es ist soo *freu*


----------



## Fireflyer (15. September 2008)

Ich weiss ja gar nicht was Ihr alle gegen B1ubb habt!!

Nur weil er Horde spielt ?? Und er nur darauf verwiesen hat nicht jeden Release für bahre Münze zu nehmen ?? 

Ich denke das er es jetzt ja auch einsieht das es der richtige Release Termin ist . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen..


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Fireflyer schrieb:


> Ich denke das er es jetzt ja auch einsieht das es der richtige Release Termin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt, ja !
aber um 10 uhr wie ich den post gemacht habe, nicht !


----------



## Potty93 (15. September 2008)

also soweit ich informiert bin, kommt das in Europa am gleichen Tag raus wie in den USA, und da das mit dem Release-Tag von Blizzard bestätigt wurde (und wahrscheinlich auf WoW-europe, weil es sonst wenig sinn machen würde, wenn Buffed über das US release schreiben würde), denke ich mal, dass wir am 13.11. dann endlich auch in den Genuss des Todesritters und Nordends kommen werden^^
so far, Potty


----------



## Siltan (15. September 2008)

dazu sag ich nur:

WotLK is comming!^^


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jetzt, ja !
> aber um 10 uhr wie ich den post gemacht habe, nicht !


Ich glaubs ja immer noch nicht *g*

lG Xelyna, die Ungläubige.


(jetzt fang ich schon an wie Riggedi)


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

Eigentlich bin ich immer contra gegenüber blubb, aber die Dummheit mancher Leute ist echt übertrieben.

Blubb hat am Morgen alle Daten dementiert, woher sollte er dann riechen dass es doch stimmt? 

Logik > WoW


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Ich erinnere nochmal an BC und den damals offiziell angekündigten und dann wieder verschobenen Release.

Insofern B1ubb und Xelyna bleibt standhaft misstrauisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Ohr (das schmalzige)


----------



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

B1ubb damit wäre wieder einmal deine Inkompetenz bewiesen...


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Blubb hat am Morgen alle Daten dementiert, woher sollte er dann riechen dass es doch stimmt?


Es geht nicht darum, dass es es dementiert hat, sondern wie. Sachen wie "Ich reporte das jetzt mal !" kommen halt sehr arrogant und Möchtegernmod-mäßig rüber.
Ich glaube manche Leute können hier schon unterscheiden, welche Releasedaten realistisch sind (offizielle Werbung von Blizzard z.B.) und welche nicht (Irgendwelche Releasedaten von irgendwelchen Händlern).
Und diesen Post hätte man auch freundlicher formulieren können, mal abgesehen davon, dass b1ubb nicht recht hatte und anscheinend auch nicht verstanden hat, worum es in dem Link ging. Aber dann noch groß was von IQ-Punkten rumfaseln.


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> B1ubb damit wäre wieder einmal deine Inkompetenz bewiesen...



Und wieder einer der zuviel vorem Rechner hockt....

edit: @vorposter, wozu hat man dann die reportfunktion? um dumme antworten zu melden. Und "ich reporte mal" ist ganz und garnicht ein dummer post, wobei eigentlich schon, aber kein grund um zu flamen.


----------



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der zuviel vorem Rechner hockt....



Was willst du mir mit dieser völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Aussage sagen ?


----------



## Malakas (15. September 2008)

Stop mal ! als blubbi gesagt hat dass es nicht stimmt hat es auch nicht gestimmt ... also daher hat er auch keine Schuld.

Ich spekuliere jetzt mal...da haben heute morgen bei blizzard ca eine fantasilionnen fanboy angerufen und gefragt ob der 13.11 stimmt...irgendwann hats einem mitarbeiter gereicht und hat einfach "JAAAAA" gebrüllt. Glauben ist eine sache für religiöse Menschen... ich bin Ork und glaub nur was ich schmecken kann. Da hab ich jetzt auch eine gute Einleitung für mein nächstes Thema. Gnome schmecken wie Hühnchen  ; )


----------



## Malakas (15. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> B1ubb damit wäre wieder einmal deine Inkompetenz bewiesen...



woher weist du wie es um seine potenz bestellt ist ?!? ^^ das ja ma ekelhaft  ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (15. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mit dieser völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Aussage sagen ?



das du nicht die Uhr Lesen kannst oder dein Zeitgefühl sich ein Bissi verabschiedet hat
oder weißt du Held schon Morgens die Nachrichten die am Nachmittag passieren?


----------



## Camô (15. September 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> woher weist du wie es um seine potenz bestellt ist ?!? ^^ das ja ma ekelhaft  ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> B1ubb damit wäre wieder einmal deine Inkompetenz bewiesen...



und an welchen post hast du das herausgefunden ?


----------



## Schlächter1 (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nochmal Leute,
> 
> solange auf dieser Seite nichts steht:
> *http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml*
> ...



dazu sagt man dann wohl blamiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAHA



PS: So wie man zur Zeit auf dem Beta Server "spielen" kann is nix mit WOTLK-Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Schlächter schrieb:


> dazu sagt man dann wohl blamiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist genauso schlau wie manch andere hier.

hast du schonmal auf die UHRZEIT gesehen, wann das geschrieben wurde ?
und dann schau mal auf die news wann die geschrieben wurden.

also 
Lesen - Denken - Posten !


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und an welchen post hast du das herausgefunden ?


Stände da das böse Wort mit P hätte ich mal geschlussfolgert, weil du nicht auch das Viagra Sonderangebot eingegangen bist *g*


----------



## Camô (15. September 2008)

Schlächter schrieb:


> dazu sagt man dann wohl blamiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dazu sagt man dann wohl Selfpwnd


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Dazu sagt man dann wohl Selfpwnd




sorry das musste sein,
aber diese antwort ist sogar nochmal SELFPWND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Lesen - Denken - Posten !


Nicht Dinge fordern, die man selber nicht einhält. Hättest du das gelesen, hättest du das nicht posten dürfen.


----------



## Camô (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sorry das musste sein,
> aber diese antwort ist sogar nochmal SELFPWND
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Argh ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollte das erste Mal die komischen Zeichen und Symbole über mir nutzen und dann sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benski235 (15. September 2008)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/splash-wrathdate.htm

soviel zum Thema seriöse quelle


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Nicht Dinge fordern, die man selber nicht einhält. Hättest du das gelesen, hättest du das nicht posten dürfen.


Hättest du den Thread hier aufmerksam verfolgt hättest du gesehn, *dass *wir es gelesen haben.
Hätte hätte hätte..


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Nicht Dinge fordern, die man selber nicht einhält. Hättest du das gelesen, hättest du das nicht posten dürfen.




1. wow 2 mal die selbe verlinkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. auch wenn ich das 1 und 2 gelesen hätte, ist es keine OFFIZIELLE MEldung von blizzard


----------



## Ohmnia (15. September 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Klingt so weit logisch. Auch dass es sich um eine offizielle Blizzard-Werbung bekräftigt die Richtigkeit des Release-Datums.
> 
> Aber...
> 
> ...




oder doch:

4. Es ist ab Donnerstag den 13ten November im Laden/Briefkasten, die Wartungsarbeiten werden von Mittwoch 3 uhr Morgens bis Donnerstag morgen gehen, oder die Wartungsarbeiten sind erst von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag nachts.. oder...

5. Sie spielen 3.1 oder wie die Add-on Version dann betitelt ist auf die Realms jedoch wird der ganze Content erst Donnerstag morgen nach einem kurzen Serverneustart zugänglich sein^^


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. wow 2 mal die selbe verlinkung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, wie auch immer. Du könntest trotzdem ein bisschen freundlicher sein und berechtigte Einwände nicht mit einem "rofl" abtun.
Egal. Dann kann man sich jetzt wohl freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade, dass das Wintersemester "schon" wieder am 20.10. losgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

&#8364;: Doppelpost.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Naja, wie auch immer. Du könntest trotzdem ein bisschen freundlicher sein und berechtigte Einwände nicht mit einem "rofl" abtun.
> Egal. Dann kann man sich jetzt wohl freuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur um jetzt mal klarzustellen.

du hast jetzt selbst erkannt das du eigentlich bullshit gepostet hast ?
und selbst nicht in der lage warst auf die Zeit zu achten ?

ich will es nur wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast jetzt selbst erkannt das du eigentlich bullshit gepostet hast ?
> und selbst nicht in der lage warst auf die Zeit zu achten ?


Du erwartest doch nicht etwa, dass sich ein User damit "outed" dir Recht zu geben


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du erwartest doch nicht etwa, dass sich ein User damit "outed" dir Recht zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast recht, eigentlich nicht.

nunja wenigstens wissen wir es =)


----------



## Smoleface (15. September 2008)

Ja und jetzt alle HDF und diskutiert um sinnvollere Sachen wie z.B, wer holt sich das Game, wie ich, erst ein bis zwei Monate später? Und welcher *piep* campiert vor dem Mediamarkt und welcher *piep* spielt jetzt 24/7 für mindestens 3 Wochen durch :S?


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nur um jetzt mal klarzustellen.
> 
> du hast jetzt selbst erkannt das du eigentlich bullshit gepostet hast ?
> und selbst nicht in der lage warst auf die Zeit zu achten ?
> ...


Äh nein, ich hab ehrlich gesagt aufgegeben mit dir zu diskutieren, da es anscheinend zu nichts führt. Ich hatte recht, du nicht, damit könnte ich leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, um mal zum Thema zurück zukommen: Hatte sich jemand BC bei Amazon bestellt und weiß noch, ob es pünktlich geliefert wurde? Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr daran erinnern.


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Äh nein, ich hab ehrlich gesagt aufgegeben mit dir zu diskutieren, da es anscheinend zu nichts führt. Ich hatte recht, du nicht, damit könnte ich leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch, ich disskutiere mit Tatsachen.
Und meistens mit Quellen und zu dem Zeitpunkt wo alle noch Spekuliert haben,
gab es nunmal keine offizielle Quelle von Blizzard



Peter schrieb:


> So, um mal zum Thema zurück zukommen: Hatte sich jemand BC bei Amazon bestellt und weiß noch, ob es pünktlich geliefert wurde? Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr daran erinnern.



Ja, wie gesagt wurde das es am 16.01 rausgekommen ist, hab ich eine email bekommen von amazon
das ich es am 16.01 in der früh bekommen würde und das paket war in der früh pünktlich da


----------



## Helo (15. September 2008)

Halt einfach deine Klappe und geh sterben b1ubb.

Danke.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Helo schrieb:


> Halt einfach deine Klappe und geh sterben b1ubb.
> 
> Danke.


Reported.


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hättest du den Thread hier aufmerksam verfolgt hättest du gesehn, *dass *wir es gelesen haben.
> Hätte hätte hätte..


Das war auch eigentlich nur an Herrn b1ubb gerichtet.
&#8364;: Du spielst übrigens auf dem gleichen Server wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (15. September 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/wtlk_splash.htm <<<einmal kucken staunen und erkennen das IST offiziell !

Edith :


Wrath of the Lich King: Ab 13. November im Handel!
	15/09/08

In den eisigen Ödflächen des Nordens sammelt der Lich König Arthas Menethil seine untote Armee und schmiedet Pläne für die vollständige Vernichtung von allem Leben in Azeroth - in einigen Monaten beginnt eure epische Reise nach Nordend, wo ihr dem Lich König und seine Dienern entgegentreten werdet. Blizzard Entertainment's zweite Erweiterung zu World of Warcraft, Wrath of the Lich King, ist ab 13. November in Nordamerika, Europa, Mexiko, Argentinien, Chile und Russland, sowie ab 14. November in Australien, Neuseeland, Thailand, Singapur, Hong Kong und Malaysia im Handel erhältlich sein. Die Erweiterung erscheint in Korea sowie in den Regionen von Taiwan, Hong Kong und Macao am 18. November, der Termin für China wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bekannt gegeben. Mehr Informationen erhaltet ihr in unserer offiziellen Pressemitteilung oder auf unserer Webseite zu Wrath of the Lich King.

Wrath of the Lich King wird sowohl als Standard-Version als auch als spezielle Collector's Edition (in ausgewählten Regionen) verfügbar sein. Die Collector's Edition enthält unter anderem ein Art Book, eine "Hinter den Kulissen”-DVD (in Englisch), ein exklusives Haustier und vieles mehr. Bilder sowie eine vollständige Liste des Inhaltes findet ihr auf unserer Seite zur Collector's Edition.

Der Handel in Europa nimmt ab sofort eure Vorbestellungen des Spiels entgegen. Sichert euch vorab jetzt eure Version! 

(Quelle http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml )


----------



## Xondor (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zur erklärung:
> 
> Man  nehme ein Forum, sagen wir das Buffed Forum.
> Machen einen Thread auf mit dem namen: Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Addon raus ?
> ...




Idiot.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

ChrisM1988 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/wtlk_splash.htm <<<einmal kucken staunen und erkennen das IST offiziell !


Wenn ich den Link jetzt noch zum 12ten mal hier sehe kann ich ihn bald auswendig.
(Und ich glaubs immer noch nicht, dass es bis dahin verkaufsfähig ist)

*mit dem Finger über'm ReportButton kreis*


----------



## Keksemacher (15. September 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Idiot.


Sagt uns der wahre Idiot...


----------



## Chronon (15. September 2008)

so leute... ihr labert die ganze zeit was davon das blizz noch nichts bestätigt hat, FALSCH!
wow-europe.com  13.11.2008

edith: 2 late...


----------



## Peter Pain (15. September 2008)

Wenn man hier die Masse an Anti-b1ubb Beiträgen liest, könnte man fast den Eindruck gewinnen, b1ubbs Art kommt nicht nur bei mir nicht gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

Hey am 12.11 is n konzert dann kann ich direkt von da zum saturn und mir die collectors edition holen /need : D


----------



## Impostor (15. September 2008)

ChrisM1988 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/wtlk_splash.htm <<<einmal kucken staunen und erkennen das IST offiziell !



ach?
mei, wenn das jetzt nicht geschrieben hättest
gab ja nicht schon so gefühlte 20 andere die genau den gleichen Link gepostet haben, ne?


----------



## Keksemacher (15. September 2008)

Wenn du mal ein bisschen hier rumgelesen hättest,würdest du wissen,dass alle hier wissen das es am 13.11.09 rauskommt


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Wenn man hier die Masse an Anti-b1ubb Beiträgen liest, könnte man fast den Eindruck gewinnen, b1ubbs Art kommt nicht nur bei mir nicht gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt drauf an ob man die teilweise einfach nur beleidigenden Äußerungen mancher User hier für wichtig hält.


----------



## Xondor (15. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Sagt uns der wahre Idiot...




Ne, ne. Wenn ihr genau hinseht, merkt ihr etwas Tolles. Das schließt aus, dass ich ein Idiot bin und deutet darauf hin, dass ich blabla.

Mein Beitrittsdatum halt, ne.


----------



## -RD- (15. September 2008)

Helo schrieb:


> Halt einfach deine Klappe und geh sterben b1ubb.
> 
> Danke.



Öhm... Sperre?!

Manche hier haben wirklich eine Art drauf, dass einem anders wird. Irgendwo haben deine Eltern bei der Erziehung einen ganz eklatanten Fehler begangen. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ne, ne. Wenn ihr genau hinseht, merkt ihr etwas Tolles. Das schließt aus, dass ich ein Idiot bin und deutet darauf hin, dass ich blabla.
> 
> Mein Beitrittsdatum halt, ne.


Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.



-RD- schrieb:


> Manche hier haben wirklich eine Art drauf, dass einem anders wird. Irgendwo haben deine Eltern bei der Erziehung einen ganz eklatanten Fehler begangen. *kopfschüttel*


Oh ja.. leider ):


----------



## Paladinossus (15. September 2008)

Dann schaue man nach auf www.wow-europe.com ! Da steht auch der 13.11.2008 als Release-Termin.
Passt also.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepheisto (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Reported.



Irgendwie Kindergarten niveau oder?

jetzt fehlt nur noch die Aussage "Der hat aber angefangen"..... Kein Wunder dass die Welt ein soschlechtes Bild der WoW-Community hat -.-


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> Irgendwie Kindergarten niveau oder?


Ich denke dass ein 'geh sterben' selbst in einem Kindergarten nicht angemessen ist.. wenn Kinder solche Sätze von sich geben möchte ich mich doch sehr wundern.


----------



## -RD- (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Wenn man hier die Masse an Anti-b1ubb Beiträgen liest, könnte man fast den Eindruck gewinnen, b1ubbs Art kommt nicht nur bei mir nicht gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich formuliere es mal so.... Wenn 1000 Fliegen um etwas kreisen, muss es noch lange kein Essen sein... ;-)

Es geht nicht darum, ob er gut ankommt. Fakt ist, dass er Recht hat.


----------



## Gorcy (15. September 2008)

Irgendwie Schade, das viel Threads auf Buffed spätestens nach 4 Std ^^ (Übertreibung des Autors gewollt) in Beleidigungen ausarten (nicht alle aber viele).
Beruhigt euch ma alle wieder, trinkt nen Tee, ein Bier oder was weiß ich was und freut euch auf den Lich king am 13.11.2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yippie YIHAAA


----------



## Xondor (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.



Verdammt, ich komm nicht drauf. Meinst du, die Prophezeiung ist eine Lüge?

Im Ernst, erklärs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2. auch wenn ich das 1 und 2 gelesen hätte, ist es keine OFFIZIELLE MEldung von blizzard




Start mal deinen Wow Launcher und lies die News^^ Das ist sowas von Offiziell; offizieller geht's gar nimmer XD


Und nur nochmal so Rückblendend.

Denkt ihr wirklich wowhead und thottbott hätten die Werbung weiterhin geschaltet wäre es nicht Wahr gewesen? Blizzard hätte binnen einer Stunde beide Seiten zur Offlineschaltung der Werbeseite aufgefordert... wenn man schon behauptet man glaub nichts bevor es Offiziell ist.. dann könnte man doch wenigstens mal 1 und 1 Zusammenzählen und der Mathematik trauen oder?


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Wenn man hier die Masse an Anti-b1ubb Beiträgen liest, könnte man fast den Eindruck gewinnen, b1ubbs Art kommt nicht nur bei mir nicht gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun es gäbe sicherlich den ein oder anderen Kritikpunkt, aber meine Erfahrung ist, 95% der B1ubb -Flamer bewegen sich auf einem Niveau, da kann B1ubb nur bei gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (15. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zur erklärung:
> 
> Man  nehme ein Forum, sagen wir das Buffed Forum.
> Machen einen Thread auf mit dem namen: Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Addon raus ?
> ...



Naja, geh mal auf wow-europe.com... =)

Auch wenn es gegen meine Prinzipien ist nem pösen user zu widersprechen....


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Naja, geh mal auf wow-europe.com... =)
> 
> Auch wenn es gegen meine Prinzipien ist nem pösen user zu widersprechen....


Man bemerke -> 08:30


----------



## Impostor (15. September 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Start mal deinen Wow Launcher und lies die News^^ Das ist sowas von Offiziell; offizieller geht's gar nimmer XD



und der nächste der nicht die Uhr lesen kann
dir ist schon klar das die Ankündigung DANACH kam als das geschrieben wurde?

Kiddys, langsam wird´s echt Langeweilig


----------



## fdauer (15. September 2008)

b1ubb geowned, das zählt, mehr nicht.

Aber schön, dass wir nun gewissheit haben, dass es am 13.11 rauskommt.. Soo und wer holt sich nun sicherlich die große Edition mit den ganzen Goodies? (Damit hier mal das Thema etwas von b1ubb ablenkt und nicht sein ego steigert)


----------



## Krotax (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Launcher der WotLK Beta ^^


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> b1ubb geowned, das zählt, mehr nicht.
> 
> Aber schön, dass wir nun gewissheit haben, dass es am 13.11 rauskommt.. Soo und wer holt sich nun sicherlich die große Edition mit den ganzen Goodies? (Damit hier mal das Thema etwas von b1ubb ablenkt und nicht sein ego steigert)


Wie heißt es so schön -> selfpwnd? *g*
Das ich das mal schreiben werde.. gibts gar nicht.

Was sind Goodies? Ich kenn nur Guddies und das sind in Bayern Bonbons.


----------



## Ohmnia (15. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> und der nächste der nicht die Uhr lesen kann
> dir ist schon klar das die Ankündigung DANACH kam als das geschrieben wurde?
> 
> Kiddys, langsam wird´s echt Langeweilig



Mein erster Satz war auf das von B1ubb um 16.38 gepostete gemünzt.

Der Rest ist wie ich sagte "Rückblendend"; wie kann man das Missverstehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. September 2008)

Helo schrieb:


> Halt einfach deine Klappe und geh sterben b1ubb.
> 
> Danke.



Jesus ging auch sterben. Für ca. 3 Tage.
Rate mal wie lange du nun gebannt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön -> selfpwnd? *g*
> Das ich das mal schreiben werde.. gibts gar nicht.
> 
> Was sind Goodies? Ich kenn nur Guddies und das sind in Bayern Bonbons.




i	goodies [fig.]  pl.	 	die Bonbons  Pl.	i
i	goodies  pl.	 	die Leckereien  Pl.	 
i	goodies  pl.	 	die Süßigkeiten  Pl.


Kannste kein Englisch?

Ich nenne die Sachen in der Collectors Edition auch, krims krams oder Quatsch ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (15. September 2008)

Peter schrieb:


> Nicht Dinge fordern, die man selber nicht einhält. Hättest du das gelesen, hättest du das nicht posten dürfen.



Psst : B1ubb flamed lieber hier grundlos rum.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

Carcha das kannst du doch nicht machen! So ohne Vorwarnung!
Meine Kollegen starren mich grad mit meinem vollgeprusteten Tisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. September 2008)

BuzzerBeater schrieb:


> i	goodies [fig.]  pl.	 	die Bonbons  Pl.	i
> i	goodies  pl.	 	die Leckereien  Pl.
> i	goodies  pl.	 	die Süßigkeiten  Pl.
> 
> ...


Die Schicken Süßigkeiten mit? Genial, brauch ich's erst recht.


----------



## Ohmnia (15. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jesus ging auch sterben. Für ca. 3 Tage.
> Rate mal wie lange du nun gebannt bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann füg ich mal ganz verschmilzt ein "Das nenn ich Pwned Helo".. an...... *sich freut das noch Hart durchgegriffen wird bei solchen Äusserungen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Switzerland rules!


----------



## SeRuM (15. September 2008)

Mist das mit Dem Launcer woltl ich auch posten .
Naja was solls ...


----------



## Fanktolas (15. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Reported.



Wenn du schon versuchst seriös zu wirken, dann bitte nicht auf wannabe Hilssheriff niveau




Xelyna schrieb:


> Carcha das kannst du doch nicht machen! So ohne Vorwarnung!
> Meine Kollegen starren mich grad mit meinem vollgeprusteten Tisch an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Übrigen will auch Mod-schleimen gelernt sein

Ich persönlich freu mich mich 1. aufs Release und zweitens darüber, dass der wohl alwissende b1ubb überlesen hat dass es auch heute vormittag schon ein offizielles Blizzard Advertisment war.
danke
mfg


----------



## Windhawk (15. September 2008)

Fanktolas schrieb:


> Wenn du schon versuchst seriös zu wirken, dann bitte nicht auf wannabe Hilssheriff niveau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinder is jut jezz^^


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also ich würd dann bitte das Datum 13.11 "einloggen"! Das wäre perfekt da ich grad noch nen Char hochlevel!
> 
> Könnte jemand Blizzard kurz anrufen und ihnen sagen das dieses Datum genehmigt ist?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wer angerufen hat, deshalb:

Danke an den Unbekannten!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malehkith (15. September 2008)

b1ubb nervt


----------



## Camô (15. September 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Mist das mit Dem Launcer woltl ich auch posten .
> Naja was solls ...


Lol hab echt gelacht, als ich deine Signatur gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe aber dass das nicht in einer Lukisekte endet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (15. September 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...07684&sid=3

Ich zitiere vom Eichhörnchen:



> In den eisigen Ödflächen des Nordens sammelt der Lich König Arthas Menethil seine untote Armee und schmiedet Pläne für die vollständige Vernichtung von allem Leben in Azeroth - in einigen Monaten beginnt eure epische Reise nach Nordend, wo ihr dem Lich König und seine Dienern entgegentreten werdet. Blizzard Entertainment's zweite Erweiterung zu World of Warcraft, Wrath of the Lich King, ist ab 13. November in Nordamerika, Europa, Mexiko, Argentinien, Chile und Russland, sowie ab 14. November in Australien, Neuseeland, Thailand, Singapur, Hong Kong und Malaysia im Handel erhältlich sein. Die Erweiterung erscheint in Korea sowie in den Regionen von Taiwan, Hong Kong und Macao am 18. November, der Termin für China wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bekannt gegeben. Mehr Informationen erhaltet ihr in unserer offiziellen Pressemitteilung ( http://eu.blizzard.com/de/press/080915.html ) oder auf unserer Webseite zu Wrath of the Lich King ( http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/ ).
> 
> Wrath of the Lich King wird sowohl als Standard-Version als auch als spezielle Collector's Edition (in ausgewählten Regionen) verfügbar sein. Die Collector's Edition enthält unter anderem ein Art Book, eine "Hinter den Kulissen”-DVD (in Englisch), ein exklusives Haustier und vieles mehr. Bilder sowie eine vollständige Liste des Inhaltes findet ihr auf unserer Seite zur Collector's Edition ( http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/features/collector/index.xml ).
> 
> Der Handel in Europa nimmt ab sofort eure Vorbestellungen des Spiels entgegen. Sichert euch vorab jetzt eure Version ( http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/de/preorder.html?l=de )!


----------



## SirDamatadore (15. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> b1ubb nervt




Nee der Nervt nicht nur, der scheint auch heiss auf einen Moderatoren Platz zu sein.


----------

